# Land of the Dwarfs



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Dimensions ot the tank: 20x15x15cm (4.5 liter) Playing with the stones:


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful tank, very good sense of perspective. What are your plans?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

First thing i have to do is scape this in another tank made of Optiwhite glass. This tank is damaged (glass corrosion). Next step is planting - I am planing to use Fissidens, Riccardia and Mini Eleocharis. Inhabitants will be Boraras micros and orange shrimps... Maybe Pygmy Corys. Foirgot to say, on the pathway i am planning to grit fine sand.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome hardscape. Even without plants look complete. Do you have space for filter inflow/outflow in there?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks  Yes, you can see i left front left corner bare - there goes intake of small hang on filter.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

That is amazing! I can't wait to see it with plants.


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

your work is great


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

New tank finished! I made it of 6mm optiwhite glass


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Done


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

Nice scape


----------



## DIY Medicine Man (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice, you have a great feeling for this!

Friendly hello from a neighbouring country..


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.

Did you take pics of building the tank? It looks professionally made.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought the other one looked nice! Wow! Even better!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! Pozdrav za Sloveniju 



Kntry said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Did you take pics of building the tank? It looks professionally made.


I have some: 

First you need to put tape:











Sides that overlapping you need to tape it from edge for glass tickness - in my case 6mm










First glue bottom and sides, remove excess silicone, and then glue front glas:










After 2-3 hours back glass:











Remove all excess silicone right away and let it dry for one day. When it is dry remove tape, and if there is some excessive slilcone remove it with sharp blade.


----------



## DIY Medicine Man (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks pretty straightforward, and I guess those four pieces of glass don't cost a lot.

Do you buy your glass as bigger pieces, and then cut them yourself, or do you buy them cut to a pre ordered measurement?

And another question as we live in similar country.. Do you buy your glass in Baumax, Bauhaus etc. or you get it from some special "glass store"?

Thank you for your answers and your time!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I get it from glass store. Those 5 pieces with cutting and grinding cost me 13 Euro.


----------



## DIY Medicine Man (Mar 1, 2015)

shaman. said:


> I get it from glass store. Those 5 pieces with cutting and grinding cost me 13 Euro.


Nice! That was the sentence and info I wanted to hear.. =)

Thank you very much!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Attaching Riccardia to the stones with super glue. When the plant is glued i cover it with wet newspapers to prevent it from drying out:



















Eleocharis sp. 'Mini' and F. fontanus on lava rock 










And finaly flooded  :










I am also instaled pressurized CO2 - bubble every 3 sec. via atomizer :wink:


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

look really nice. small and elegant.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I really really like this tank.


----------



## boguz (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice scape, congratz


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. One day, I want to build a tank.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all  One form the front:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Fissidens nobilis:


----------



## saiko (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats a real cool nano!! what are your plans for fish/shrimp...


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks.  I already put in Boraras micros (i have filter sponge from mature tank). In few days comming Orange Sakura shrimps. Also think to put pygmy corys.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have your filter throttled all the way down?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. I found it ideal for this tank. There is only 2.5 liter of water so minimum flow is appropriate. 
I can grow even ferns in this tank 

Mini fern - Crepidomanes sp. calicut:


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

Great work. What kind of stones are these?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks. Those are Seiryu stones.

New inhabitants - Clithon corona & Orange sakura


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Lovely tank! If only I had a fraction of your artistic abilities with hardscape


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

[quote







[/quote]

The tank looks very nice with the sand - Sandygumi style lol.


----------



## williamsburg (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks amazing. Keep us updated! Do you have any more info on the stand?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is one picture of the stand: 










HD Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC3IHAAZkk0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

This is quite lovely! I really like your use of Fissidens nobilis and the mini ferns... looking forward to seeing its progress.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

you know its bad when you wish you could "like" someones post in a thread


----------



## Trickster 75 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well there goes that "bigger is better" idea out the window.
Just love this tank. So clear and bright.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done all around! Inspirational for sure!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I have baby shrimps! I take out adults shrimps and put in 10 more Boraras micros.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Current situation:


----------



## TaylorDaughtry (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a beautiful tank. I'm also very interested in the way you've built the tank; do you have any older tanks that were built this same way? (I've heard DIY tanks don't have the same 'shelf-life' as manufactured tanks, but this seems almost opposite to what I've experienced.)

What's your maintenance like on this tank? (Any CO2 or ferts?)


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

TaylorDaughtry said:


> That's a beautiful tank. I'm also very interested in the way you've built the tank; do you have any older tanks that were built this same way? (I've heard DIY tanks don't have the same 'shelf-life' as manufactured tanks, but this seems almost opposite to what I've experienced.)
> 
> What's your maintenance like on this tank? (Any CO2 or ferts?)


Yes i have many of them. The oldest has 9 years and still holds the water  I think if you use quality silicon they can last for many years. 

I change the water every 5-7 days, about a liter. CO2 pressurised 1/2bps which gives me lime green DC - 25-30ppm. Ferts PPS Pro (2 drops of macro, micro and Easy Carbo, daily) :wink:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I fixed the background stones. Those snails like to rescaping LOL.
I also glued more Riccardia garaeffei to the stones...


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

impressive aquascaping! this is so creative and inspiring!


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

if you put your CO2 output on the left side and let the bubbles feed into the filter intake, its a lot more efficient at saturating the water with CO2


----------



## redchaser (Apr 27, 2015)

Beautiful tank. Every time I read your thread title I think of Spinal Tap's Stonehenge.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

garrettsr71awesome said:


> if you put your CO2 output on the left side and let the bubbles feed into the filter intake, its a lot more efficient at saturating the water with CO2


I know but i don't need that as i found "sweet spot" with atomizer placed like this. Bubble per every 2 sec. gives me constant 25-30 ppm CO2 (lime green DC) :wink:


----------

